# Is the R10 Nissan Presea front end compatable with the US Spec B13?



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

So I came accross this car and the front end looks like a hybrid NX + Sentra + Skyline with a kick-ass boser style hood:



















If anyone has any info, thatd be great.

These cars seem to be from down under so if there are any Aussie or New Zlanders that can give info thatd be great.

P.S. I realize this may be stupid but if I dont ask it some newbie will someday.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm showing that the R10 chassis (6/90 - 12/94) is a completely separate model line to that of of the B13 (1/90-12/93) and the early B14 (1/94-12/98). It appears to closer related to the P10 Primera/G20 (2/90-8/95). The R10 and B13 have a different wheelbase but with some work anything is possible. Sorry that I couldn't be of more help.

Troy


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

KA24Tech said:


> I'm showing that the R10 chassis (6/90 - 12/94) is a completely separate model line to that of of the B13 (1/90-12/93) and the early B14 (1/94-12/98). It appears to closer related to the P10 Primera/G20 (2/90-8/95). The R10 and B13 have a different wheelbase but with some work anything is possible. Sorry that I couldn't be of more help.
> 
> Troy


Hey thanks.


----------

